# Housing Authorities????



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

What are the requirements to work with these organizations? Ins and outs? Good and the Bad???



Thank You


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Like public housing? Or something different like property management, HOA's. 

I guess I do not have much experience with Housing Authorities.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I did a bunch of units for a housing authority. Just needed insurance basically. I knew one of the managers and got in that way. It was actually good money while it lasted.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I did a bunch of units for a housing authority. Just needed insurance basically. I knew one of the managers and got in that way. It was actually good money while it lasted.


So what is it essentially a property management? Or something else?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We are doing 5 NC homes right now. There were pretty strict about providing License, WC and GL. They had us bid some of the rental housing recently.
They only pay once a month, invoices in on 15th, paid on 5th.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> So what is it essentially a property management? Or something else?


its funded by city and state, at least the one I did.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I worked for the Portland Housing Authority several years back and they had their own painters (Union) Worked for another guy in Georgia and we did a bunch of work in the housing projects in Atlanta and a Barretta 9mm was my requirement. LOL


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

All this experience on housing authority and not a word about Prevailing Wage (union scale wages). I've done 4 projects all required PW


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> All this experience on housing authority and not a word about Prevailing Wage (union scale wages). I've done 4 projects all required PW


Prevailing Wages in my county are 7.25 for a painter, in your county, up to $40! How are they considered Union scale wages?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> All this experience on housing authority and not a word about Prevailing Wage (union scale wages). I've done 4 projects all required PW


Good point. I started to mention that and didnt. Portland Housing Authority was prevailing wage when I worked there in '99 and I'm sure it still is today.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PW differs by each state, not sure if it has to do with if the state is a "right to work" state or not. The only type of Housing Authority work I ever did was a couple of fire related insurance restoration jobs. Since they were part of the county we had to have a county employee do the final inspection for payment release. These places were basically trashed before the fire. Had an opportunity to go back to one 4 months after completion, and this job was a total gut and redo, and it was trashed again. Made me feel real good to see how my tax dollars were being spent.........


----------



## boblenzen (Dec 5, 2007)

7.25 hour?? Where do the painters live out there ? Under a bridge. That like 290 a week before taxes????OUCH I think it time to change trades if that what it pays


----------

